# Left over apple butter



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I made apple butter today and I processed 7 pints in my water bath canner. I have 3 pints left over. Can they just be stored in a fridge and eaten as is soon? The left over apple butter was cooked and is done, just not processed in the canner.
I was thinking of giving my neighbors a jar and keeping one for us to use. Telling them to eat it up soon as they weren't processed. Would this be okay?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Why not just process them?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't have the time to do it today. I'm leaving for work now. Is it okay to just eat as is?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess I can keep it in the fridge and heat it back up and process tomorrow. That might be the safest thing to do I guess.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I'd throw it in the freezer


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Agree on the freezer since it will have been more than 24 hours since you first made it. It will be too late to process it.


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

I make Apple Butter every year at Christmas and to be honest I never water bath it. Since I give it as gifts to everyone I send it with instructions to refrigerate it and use it within 30 days. I've done this for over 10 years and never had anyone complain. In fact, I get asked every year if I'm going to make it again.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

judylou said:


> Agree on the freezer since it will have been more than 24 hours since you first made it. It will be too late to process it.


This is new to me. Are you saying that you need to process food within 24 hours of making it? It often takes me 2-3 days to make my marinara sauce. And routinely I take a day or 2 to make applesauce.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

PixieLou said:


> This is new to me. Are you saying that you need to process food within 24 hours of making it? It often takes me 2-3 days to make my marinara sauce. And routinely I take a day or 2 to make applesauce.


I just made applebutter a few weeks ago... took about 24 hrs worth of cooking.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> This is new to me. Are you saying that you need to process food within 24 hours of making it? It often takes me 2-3 days to make my marinara sauce. And routinely I take a day or 2 to make applesauce.
> Reply With Quote


No I should have said since it was jarred and ready for processing rather than "made".

The issue of how long it is safe to prolong the 'making' of a food prior to canning and processing it is a whole other issue. Note that with only a few exceptions where the delay instructions are included in the recipe, approved canning recipes are written with the assumption that any food will be made, jarred and processed with a relatively short time - 12 hour period or less. Longer delays, unless frozen in the interim, increase the risk of contamination.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Now I am all confused! LOL 
I sat the jars in the fridge with the apple butter in them.
I was planning on dumping the apple butter back into a pan on the stove and getting it hot again. Then putting it back into clean jars and processing it.
As long as it's been kept cold,until I reheat it, I don't see what wating a couple days will hurt to process it?
Yes I cooked my apple butter over night in a crock pot and then canned it the next day. So it does take some time to make.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> As long as it's been kept cold,until I reheat it, I don't see what wating a couple days will hurt to process it?


Unlike freezing, refrigeration doesn't stop bacterial growth. It slows it but any bacteria present do continue to grow. The longer a food sits in a crockpot or in a refrigerator the more bacteria it is exposed to and the more growth takes place. While the risk is low with acidic fruits, it does still exist, especially for molds and yeasts. That's why there is a 24 hour time limit on reprocessing in the guidelines.

It is your choice to cook it in a crock pot as that isn't in the recipe instructions nor even recommended because the usual crockpot never gets hot enough and takes too long to cook. Normal cooking on the stove wouldn't take nearly as long. So for most of us, our apple butter is easily ready to go from apple to shelf storage within 6-8 hours tops.

We all make choices to meet the demands of our lifestyle. And that is fine as long as we understand that some of the choices we make when it come to safe home food canning may compromise bot the quality and the safety of the food.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.pickyourown.org//applebutter.htm

Yes it is in the recipe, the crock pot. I've made several things from here that are really good.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would think since it was all cooked & made into apple butter it would be fine stored in the fridge & used over the next 30 days or so.
When we buy apple butter at the store & open it, it may take us a month or more to use it up after it's been opened. Just store it in the fridge.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

As long as you understand up front that the recipes on that particular site are not tested and approved canning recipes, its your choice to use them. Some of the recipes there adhere to the USDA safety guidelines but many do not. There are recognized legitimate sources for safe canning information. Unfortunately that site is not one of them.

The tested and approved instructions for making Apple Butter found in the Ball Blue Book and as well as the other approved publications and at NCHFP do not allow for cooking in a crockpot.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I like cooking it in the crock pot, and will continue to do so. I've made several batchs of different fruit butters and it's very easy. Mine gets hot enough for it to boil, so I think it will be fine.
Everyone has loved them and nobody's been ill because of eating it. To each their own on how to cook it.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> I guess I can keep it in the fridge and heat it back up and process tomorrow.


I would have been 20 minutes late for work! LOL

There are _lots _of times I'll make a recipe ahead of time, and then stow it in the fridge until I can heat it up and process it. No big deal. Us working girls don't always have the luxury of all-day canning sessions, do we?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I could have been late to work, but then I really need to keep my job. They are hard to come by these days..
Yes, I still have it in the fridge and I will heat it up and process it tomorrow. 
I have just been to busy working or sleeping to get to it.
Plus I have a mountain of apples to make applesauce and apple filling with yet! There are never enough hours in the day.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

judylou said:


> The tested and approved instructions for making Apple Butter found in the Ball Blue Book and as well as the other approved publications and at NCHFP do not allow for cooking in a crockpot.


What does it matter _how _the apples are cooked down into butter? The only variation is the heat source. Common sense would indicate that the crock pot is more efficient and safer by _surrounding _the pot with heat, as opposed to the stovetop, which concentrates heat only on the bottom of the pot.

There are a lot of things the Ball Blue Book doesn't "allow" that are perfectly safe and make perfect sense.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> What does it matter how the apples are cooked down into butter? The only variation is the heat source.


No, there are at least 2 other variations: 

the internal temperature achieved which is required to kill bacteria, molds, and yeast. Lab testing proves that crockpots don't get as hot and unless the contents are stirred frequently islands/pockets of under-cooked food remain.

The amount of time involved during which the food is exposed to additional airborne bacteria, 2-4 hours vs. 12-24 as well as the increased growth of listeria, a heat-loving bacteria. Again, lab testing supports the recommendation against using crockpots for preparing food that is to be canned for shelf storage rather than eaten safe. 



> There are a lot of things the Ball Blue Book doesn't "allow" that are perfectly safe and make perfect sense.


And you know this how? The things you find safe may make "perfect sense" to you but it doesn't mean they make sense to all. Have you done lab testing on your foods to support your claim that they are safe? Or do you just use the old "no one has died from it yet" guideline? That is your choice but Ball as well as the many other approved canning sources base all their guidelines and recipes on extensive NCHFP lab testing. 

Many fail to give proper consideration to what happens inside the jar while it sits on the shelf for months before eaten when that food was improperly prepared in the first place.

So feel free to do it your way or do it the safe recommended way. But at least acknowledge that the two ways are not necessarily the same.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Gladrags said:


> What does it matter _how _the apples are cooked down into butter? The only variation is the heat source. Common sense would indicate that the crock pot is more efficient and safer by _surrounding _the pot with heat, as opposed to the stovetop, which concentrates heat only on the bottom of the pot.
> 
> There are a lot of things the Ball Blue Book doesn't "allow" that are perfectly safe and make perfect sense.


Actually, I was wondering the same thing. The 'tested and approved' recipe that I have in my U of GA book makes no reference to the method of cooking ie. stovetop, oven, microwave or slow cooker AND it makes no reference to bring the product to a particular temp. The instructions say only to cook, stirring often, until it 'mounds on a spoon'. :hrm: To my mind, if the method of cooking or the temp of the product was critical to safety then it would be specified. 


As to temp, why is it considered 'safe' to reprocess jars of low acid food that did not seal (after sitting at room temp for hours while you're waiting to see if it will seal!) but it is not 'safe' to cook apple butter in a slowcooker?


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

judylou said:


> No, there are at least 2 other variations:
> 
> the internal temperature achieved which is required to kill bacteria, molds, and yeast. Lab testing proves that crockpots don't get as hot and unless the contents are stirred frequently islands/pockets of under-cooked food remain.
> 
> The amount of time involved during which the food is exposed to additional airborne bacteria, 2-4 hours vs. 12-24 as well as the increased growth of listeria, a heat-loving bacteria. Again, lab testing supports the recommendation against using crockpots for preparing food that is to be canned for shelf storage rather than eaten safe.


The second reason does make sense. Thank you. I've never read any recommendations _against _using the crockpot, however.

But the first? To have the apples reach a simmer, they must be at the same temperature no matter if they're cooked in a crock pot or in a stockpot over the stove. That's why I'm saying it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> Although Listeria has low infectivity, it is a hardy bacterium and able to grow in temperatures ranging from 4Â°C (39Â°F) (the temperature of a refrigerator), to 37Â°C (99Â°F), (the body's internal temperature) Pasteurization and sufficient cooking kill listeria;


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Listeria

If the product is reheated on the stove, then processed in a water bath canner for 15 mins, that should take care of any nasties that might form. After all isn't that why we water bath can to begin with?

http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/348/348-594/348-594.html

Boiling water bath canning is recommended for processing high-acid foods. The temperature of the boiling water bath canner is 212 degrees F (100 degrees C) and will kill bacteria in high-acid foods.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

judylou I use that site too for my apple butter. But I use my big 18 qt roaster and set the temp dial at 400. Do you think that would make it safe? It is always at a boil when I make it that way.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

My we are just throwing all sorts of things into this discussion aren't we? Why? Just to justify using other than approved recipes and methods? 

As I have said repeatedly, the choice is yours. When it comes to recipe sites, methods, whether to follow the guidelines or not, shortcuts, eliminating steps, etc. - all are your choice as long as you are willing to also accept the associated risks.

flowergurl - surely you don't mean to propose Wikipedia as a source on canning info or a source that can legitimately refute the lab testing done by food scientists at USDA? Nevertheless please note the part that says how hardy the listeria bacteria is and the very wide temperature range that it thrives in. So no, your assumption that processing takes care of all the nasties just doesn't hold up, sorry.

And if you recall we were talking about jars that had NOT been processed and had definitely not been pasteurized. You were going to give them away and tell the neighbors to eat them ASAP. Then they sat on the counter and eventually went to the fridge until you had time to deal with them. And you wanted to know if that was ok. No, it is not ok. I'm sorry if you didn't like the answer but you did ask.



> I've never read any recommendations against using the crockpot, however.


gladrags - well you read my recommendation against for what that is worth and you can find even more at both NCHFP and USDA sites. But why would you expect to be told that you should not use a crockpot? Do most recipes list all the things one should NOT do in the recipe? Of course not. Same question to coalroadcabin.

Recipe instructions make normal assumptions and one of those is that things that are cooked are cooked on a stove. Approved instructions say _Cook fruit pulp with sugar and spices, stirring frequently. _ Does one normally stand over a crockpot or a microwave and stir frequently? No. Those are alternative cooking methods that you all have chosen to use for convenience. Your choice. But at least recognize that you are compromising safety and that safety isn't a "convenience".

missysid - it depends on how long you cook it in the roaster. The temperature of 400 is much better than any crockpot can produce so time of exposure remains the concern.

Please understand - apple butter is a relatively low risk product to begin with becasue it is high acid and has additional acid added (assuming you used a relatively competent recipe). But it is also very thick puree, slow to absorb heat, slow to conduct heat, and prone to unheated pockets. Still, if one is going to play around with recipes and methods and insist on using unapproved sources of info it is one food that is somewhat safe to do so. I'm at a lost as to why anyone wants to since safe instructions are available but it is your choice.

For your own good just don't let that casual, convenience-oriented attitude to home canning carry over to other foods that are much more risky. Especially not with gifts. Don't share the risks you choose to take with others. You do them a serious disservice.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> And if you recall we were talking about jars that had NOT been processed and had definitely not been pasteurized. You were going to give them away and tell the neighbors to eat them ASAP. Then they sat on the counter and eventually went to the fridge until you had time to deal with them. And you wanted to know if that was ok. No, it is not ok. I'm sorry if you didn't like the answer but you did ask.


Just to clear things up a little the jars might have sat out a half an hour or so. They didn't sit on the counter for hours. 
I know you don't like crock pots and that is your choice, I do like them for making butters.
It's not okay for you, but I still think it would be okay. However to be on the safe side I have decided to go ahead and process them. 

If the processing in the water bath doesn't kill germs then what's the point of doing it?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> However to be on the safe side I have decided to go ahead and process them.


They are now 4 days old. Sorry but those jars are well past the time for safe processing.

flowergurl - it isn't a question of whether I like them or not. It is a question of what is approved as safe and what is not. As a Master Food Preserver I am required to teach what is tested and approved and what is not approved, or I risk losing my license. 

But one thing I have learned in all the time of teaching canning courses is if someone doesn't want to change, if they prefer to do it their way or not at all, then it is a waste of my time trying to help them. I can only encourage you to do some extensive reading at the National Center for Home Food Preservation website as your time allows and wish you luck and safe canning.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Understood and taken in the spirit the advice was given. 
I'll let you know if I fall over dead. I canned up the apple butter and it tasted yummy. I'll keep those 3 jars for my own use.
I also thaw frozen meat on the counter and have since as far back as I can remember, I know..another no-no.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Note: my comments underlined and bold



> gladrags - well you read my recommendation against for what that is worth and you can find even more at both NCHFP and USDA sites. *(Um, where, I looked but apparently I'm missing it)* But why would you expect to be told that you should not use a crockpot? Do most recipes list all the things one should NOT do in the recipe? Of course not. Same question to coalroadcabin. *(I believe if something is critical to the safety of the product that they darn well better be specific......aren't they scientists?)*
> 
> Recipe instructions make normal assumptions and one of those is that things that are cooked are cooked on a stove. *Um, not that I've experienced. * Approved instructions say Cook fruit pulp with sugar and spices, stirring frequently. Does one normally stand over a crockpot or a microwave and stir frequently? No. *Um, yes I have microwave recipes that specify stirring frequently.* Those are alternative cooking methods that you all have chosen to use for convenience. Your choice. But at least recognize that you are compromising safety and that safety isn't a "convenience"..*Um, no it is not about convenience. If home canners wanted convenience, we'd just buy what we need at the store. My comment is because I do question the safety of the 'approved' method and I do question why you don't recommend the use of a slow cooker but I can find no warning against cooking product in a slow cooker to prepare it for processing anywhere in my 'approved' (and overpriced, btw) instruction book.*






judylou,
You're 'voice' here seems a bit testy........sorry if my comment bothered you but I have never been the type to just say 'okay' and do it 'because'. I always ask why, used to drive my parents nuts! Please forgive me if my comment offended you. 

When the question of the slow cooker came up, I went to my canning book. The instructions weren't clear at all. That got me to wondering. 

FWIW, my Better Homes and Gardens cookbook (I know the gov't didn't give them money to do their testing but they've been around forever and I figure they've got a pretty good team of food scientists) says to cook the apples in a heavy sauce pan, sieve, return to sauce pan , cook until the butter mounds on the spoon. Kind of nifty how with just a couple of words they managed to be specific........too bad the Gov't sponsored book couldn't have added just those few words........would have prevented a lot of folks from assuming that the cooking method didn't matter. Of course, that would have required the editor to actually EDIT the book! 

The U of GA site (got their funding from the taxpayers) has instructions that are subject to interpretation. They do not specify method of cooking, they do not specify that the product should be brought to a particular temperature AND I question their processing time (Sounds way too short a process time to me, especially since apple butter is a very dense product and they do not instruct you to bring the butter to a boil before jarring) I don't make apple butter in a slow cooker (I personally don't think it's safe and I question how efficient it would be) BUT my beef with the whole issue is that the folks that took money from taxpayers to supposedly give us 'safe' home preservation instructions did a shoddy job (IMO) and left way too many doors open for interpretation by home canners who may make a bad assumption AND I have a bit of a problem with anyone who accepts every method touted on the UofGA website as absolutely safe............
Cheers


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

judylou said:


> it depends on how long you cook it in the roaster. The temperature of 400 is much better than any crockpot can produce so time of exposure remains the concern.


The last time I made apple butter (on the stovetop), it took about six hours to cook down to the right consistency -- a full four hours more than the recipe stated (I looked into the pot and thought "Well, if I can it now, I have applesauce!" It was a good thing I started in the morning ...). I've never tried cooking apple butter in the crockpot, but I doubt it would take any longer than six hours with the crock set at the highest temperature. 

The allure of this method is convenience, yes (I could stir a little less frequently, maybe?), but also of controlled heat; the crockpot may reduce the risk of scorching because the heat is spread throughout the bottom and sides of the pan, instead of concentrated just onto the bottom of the pan that comes in contact with the heating elements.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here's a recipe that's yummy! 

*Crock Pot Apple Butter BBQ Spare Ribs*

4 pounds spare ribs
1 16 oz jar of apple butter
salt and pepper to taste
your favorite BBQ sauce and
1 onion chunked

Sprinkle the ribs with salt and pepper. Place the ribs in broiler pan for 30 min to brown well and then drain excess fat. (I am using my grill for this step) Slice the ribs into serving pieces and put into your crock-pot on low for 8 hours.

I used country style spare ribs but you can use any kind. I also used a smaller sized bottle of BBQ sauce. We like Sweet Baby Ray&#8217;s.


----------

